
Eventbrite claims the right to film your events – and keep the copyright - MilnerRoute
https://yro.slashdot.org/story/18/04/21/2115224/eventbrite-claims-the-right-to-film-your-events----and-keep-the-copyright
======
jonnywhite
www.tickettailor.com is a great indie alternative and they don't charge ticket
fees

